# مشد الذقن الثلاثي



## لؤلؤ أسود (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وفرت مشد الذقن الثلاثي










قبل وبعد:
















افضل استخدام للمنتج اثناء النوم ..ولابد من الاستخدام المنتظم كما انه مريح 



طريقة اللباس:





المقاسات



يأتي مع المنتج 
ملصقات رفع وشد الوجه










المنتج معروف في اليابان ويباع بصورة اكثر من ممتازة في اوروبا 
يجعل الجلد المترهل يرتفع واستعادة مرونة الشباب ويبقى الجلد بحال سليمة وثابتة
ملاحظة:
كوني حذرة عند وضع الملصق وعند ازالته
لاتنزعيه بقوة 
الاستخدام (مددي الشريط بيديك قبل وضعه )






الصقيه جيدا بالمكان المطلوب (على طول اتجاه الخدين ) دون عبث = لاتضعي وتنزعي بصورة متكررة بذات الوقت



تاكدي من انه وضع بشكل جيد اربتي عليه ان ظهر تجعد اعيدي وضعه بشكل افضل وحاولي دون خطأ
لان التكرار سوف يفقد من خاصية اللصق وسيكون صعبا ان يلصق









بعد مضي ربع ساعه الى ثلث ساعه 
انزعيه برفق مثل الصورة



عند الانتهاء قومي بغسل وجهك...

......................................
المنتجين يتم الاستخدام على بشرة نظيفة خالية من الزيوت او غيرها
لاتستخدم المنتج ان كان لديك حساسية بالجلد مثل الاكزيما
اعتني بالمنتج وابقيه نظيفا
المنتجين حاصلين على براءة اختراع من اليابان فائدة المنتج بصورة عامة البقاءعلى الشباب القائم على مبادىء الفيزياء العامة
الدفع تحويل حساب
والشحن عن طريق الما اكسبرس توصيل لباب بيتك
ممكن استلام يد بيد بالدمام
الكلمة الطيبة صدقة
ايميلي
[email protected]
وحياكم الرحمن


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (12 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

ماشاء الله منتج راائع


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (24 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## لؤلؤ أسود (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: مشد الذقن الثلاثي*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

